# Moving to Manchester



## machine cat (Aug 11, 2011)

There's the possibility that I might be moving to Manchester in the near future. Although I've been there plenty of times for days/nights out I am completely unfamiliar with the city in terms of where's a nice place to live. 

So just asking for breakdowns of the different areas and where would be suitable for a young family to move to. Ideally near a park/supermarket/easy public transport links to the city centre.


----------



## oryx (Aug 11, 2011)

Chorlton (south Manchester) is nice. My bro & family live there and like it very much. It has at least one park & supermarket (and some good independent shops) and is on/getting the tramlink.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm your man when it comes to Manchester - have lived all over the place (though mainly Central and South).

Chorlton is alright, but you'd pay a huge premium to live there - 30% or so - over say neighbouring Whalley Range.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Avoid the student areas with a family, scruffy fuckers make a mess of Rusholme, Fallowfield and Withington and you're kids won't get any kip.

Levenshulme is one of few places south of the city to retain a mancunian feel, big Irish community.

Jambooboo is right about Chorlton, it's expensive, although has all the shops, bars etc you'd want. Whalley Range or parts of Old Trafford make Chorlton easily accessible and they're nearer to town. Hulme is still a good place, other areas close to the city centre ardwick/beswick/longsight/moss side aren't so nice.

To be honest the areas to the north and east are the less desirable places and people do tend to move here to live in the centre/south.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 15, 2011)

If you don't mind commuting Calderdale is well worth looking at  Another vote for Chorlton here but if i was looking at Manchester for work i'd be considering places that i could commute from. The world's your oyster then. Warrington, Cheshire, etc. Worth considering IMHO.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 16, 2011)

cheers for the pointers folks


----------



## susie12 (Aug 17, 2011)

Whalley Range is not a great area imo.  Chorlton and Didsbury are nice but expensive - I don't agree with the anti student comments above, I live in Fallowfield which is a big student area and don't have any problems with them - there is a large park, Platt Fields, and excellent public transport .  Northenden is worth a look, handy for town and also for the airport and outlying areas and well supplied with shops and again, excellent public transport.  South Manchester is generally a good place to live, handy for the city centre but with some quiet areas too.  I'm three miles from the centre but where I live is very quiet and my allotment is two minutes away.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 17, 2011)

Blimey...I just came to this forum about to ask peoples experiences of living in the place and saw this thread. Was looking it as it's central to three possible centres of freelance outdoor work.  Out of interest how long does it take from the city centre to the motorway?


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 17, 2011)

which motorway?

M6...20-25 minutes, M60 10-20 minutes depending which direction you're going and time of day, whether you drive like a nutter etc


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 17, 2011)

All of them I guess, as one of the things that attracts me to Manchester is it's central position for the things I'm interested in.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Well I drive a fair bit for work and find I can get to Liverpool, Stoke, Chester, Wrexham, Leeds, Sheffield, Preston etc within an hour. Can do Lancaster in  90 minutes in morning traffic.

I suppose that gives an idea of what areas can be accessed quite easily.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds good. 

Edit: Other then Stoke obviously


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah Manchester's pretty good for getting in and out of the city nothing like London. It has it's moments of gridlock but generally it's good.

I like Followfields, I have a mate that lives there. You can walk to the curry mile


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 20, 2011)

I like Hulme. Having rented three different places in Hulme over the last six years or so I'm now buying a place here. Whalley Range was the other consideration; it's that bit greener in Whalley Range, but I just didn't happen to find anywhere that I was dead set on. And if you do want to go to Chortlon - I'm not mad on the place as it's expensive to drink and full of blow ins - it's walkable inside of twenty minutes or so.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd vote for Levenshume as it's got good buses _and_ a train station.  Also it's a nice, green kind of suburban looking area.  I


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 22, 2011)

I lived in Longsight, Didsbury and Whalley Range. Didsbury was definitely the nicest back then. I have some friends in Chorlton, and that's quite a nice place too. Whatever you do, don't move to Warrington. What a shithole.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 23, 2011)

Didsbury is still the nicest and totally agree about Warrington!  if you're going to move to Manchester, move to Manchester and not somewhere like that - countryside is within very easy reach from Manchester, it's not like London at all, and it's a lively and tolerant place, which many of the outlying areas, imo, just aren't.


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Sep 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> There's the possibility that I might be moving to Manchester in the near future. Although I've been there plenty of times for days/nights out I am completely unfamiliar with the city in terms of where's a nice place to live.
> 
> So just asking for breakdowns of the different areas and where would be suitable for a young family to move to. Ideally near a park/supermarket/easy public transport links to the city centre.



I'm a little biased as I live in the eastern part of Salford, and Prestwich is effectively my nearest "town centre". But if you don't specifically need to be within the City of Manchester council area, you could also consider Whitefield or Prestwich, or the adjoining parts of Salford, i.e. Kersal/Broughton Park (where I live) and parts of Higher Broughton. Close to several small parks, plus Kersal Moor and Heaton Park as well. Large Tesco near the M60 at Prestwich, a Morrisons in Whitefield, and a Sainsburys on the east side of Heaton Park; also an M&S Food place in Prestwich Village. You'll have to go to Harpurhey if you want an Asda, but you really won't want to do that. Mind you, you could always pop into the Embassy Club... lol  Good Metrolink service into town (five stops between the M60 and Crumpsall) and plenty of buses down Bury Old Road and Bury New Road as well.

Bear in mind though that much of this area (from Northumberland Street in Higher Broughton, up to Scholes Lane in Prestwich) is effectively the "Golders Green" of north Manchester, with dozens of synagogues, which serve a mainly Orthodox community. I consider this an advantage, but some may feel a bit out of place, depending on the road you move to. The area around Leicester Road is a kind of "Stamford Hill" of Salford, i.e. Chasid central. The community also extends towards Whitefield. That said, the vast majority of this area is very safe, and the areas which are actually in Salford are nothing like what most people consider Salford to be like i.e., nothing like around the notorious "Preccy", lol.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 1, 2011)

BarbedWire303 said:


> I'm a little biased as I live in the eastern part of Salford, and Prestwich is effectively my nearest "town centre". But if you don't specifically need to be within the City of Manchester council area, you could also consider Whitefield or Prestwich, or the adjoining parts of Salford, i.e. Kersal/Broughton Park (where I live) and parts of Higher Broughton. Close to several small parks, plus Kersal Moor and Heaton Park as well. Large Tesco near the M60 at Prestwich, a Morrisons in Whitefield, and a Sainsburys on the east side of Heaton Park; also an M&S Food place in Prestwich Village. You'll have to go to Harpurhey if you want an Asda,.*But you really won't want to do that.* Mind you, you could always pop into the Embassy Club... lol  Good Metrolink service into town (five stops between the M60 and Crumpsall) and plenty of buses down Bury Old Road and Bury New Road as well.
> 
> Bear in mind though that much of this area (from Northumberland Street in Higher Broughton, up to Scholes Lane in Prestwich) is effectively the "Golders Green" of north Manchester, with dozens of synagogues, which serve a mainly Orthodox community. I consider this an advantage, but some may feel a bit out of place, depending on the road you move to. The area around Leicester Road is a kind of "Stamford Hill" of Salford, i.e. Chasid central. The community also extends towards Whitefield. That said, the vast majority of this area is very safe, and the areas which are actually in Salford are nothing like what most people consider Salford to be like i.e., nothing like around the notorious "Preccy", lol.



Fuck off, wanker. M9 FTW.


----------



## john cooper (Dec 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> There's the possibility that I might be moving to Manchester in the near future. Although I've been there plenty of times for days/nights out I am completely unfamiliar with the city in terms of where's a nice place to live.
> 
> So just asking for breakdowns of the different areas and where would be suitable for a young family to move to. Ideally near a park/supermarket/easy public transport links to the city centre.


move to salford its a lovely town with lovely people you can knock on any door just tell them you are an outsider and you will get all the advice you need about salford. the houses are reasonably priced the foods world class and the schools renowned for the good grades


----------

